# Cultivating Chi



## stevieb_8006 (Oct 20, 2006)

Is it fair to say that gathering/cultivating chi can improve your reflexes?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 20, 2006)

I found this article. 

Small excerpt:



> Whether you train as a professional, amateur or as part of your recreational and leisure pursuits, practising T'ai Chi will upgrade the basic functioning of your nervous system, and can improve your balance, co-ordination, flexibility, reflexes, speed, strength and whole-body power; both generally and for sport-specific skills.


----------



## charyuop (Oct 20, 2006)

I am not an expert, but in my opinion no. The fact of practicing a form daily and using the so called "muscle memory" will make so that in case of a sudden event you will react promptly. That yes can improve your reflex. Moreover learning to react in a relaxed way will make so that you will not need to harden the muscles and that should make you gain also in speed.
But in my opinion (and take just like that, I am just a beginner), Chi if properly used can influence the power, but I don't see how it can improve reflex.

Edit.  I read the article. LOL I have a shoulder that's been hurting for the past 2 months (I think 99% job related), but the healing is not that fast. But I can tell since I do Tai Chi (even tho I don't feel Chi) I think I have more energies at work.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually, yes.

If for no other reason you need to learn to relax to cultivate Qi (Chi)

But it will not happen over night, it takes a very long time.


----------



## charyuop (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Back Xs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 22, 2006)

Maybe you are thinking of FaJin, Stevie. 



> Fa Jin comes from the root traveling up the legs through the spine and out wherever you want it; elbow, hand, shoulder, foot, etc. It is total relaxation and then vibrating, like a wave of water, based on the coiling and recoiling of a snakes motion as it strikes. It maximises punching and blocking power.



I suppose it does not improve the speed of the reflex. It improves the quality and effectiveness of the reflex.

Hoping that makes sense?

Peace
Dave


----------

